# Naturfotografie



## Blackylein (14. Mai 2005)

Für meine neue Homepage würd ich gern mal n ganz neues Design machen. Ich hab mir da auch schon was schönes überlegt. Das Problem ist nur richtig schöne Bilder zu bekommen.
 Ich bräuchte schöne Fotografien vom Regenwald und so. Ich hab zwar teure Bildbände mit schönen Naturfotografien drin aber wenn ich das einscann wird das nicht so wie ich das will.
 Kennt jemand eine Seite wo man schöne Grafiken bekommt? z.B. ein schönes grünes Blatt mit Wassertropfen drauf

 Ich hab da so ein Programm, dass so schöne Grafiken verwendet aber die kann ich ned exportieren


----------



## versuch13 (14. Mai 2005)

Hi,

 das ist oft ein großes Problem passende Bilder zu finden. Hast du schon Stock Photo Seiten durchsucht? Hier einfach einmal ein paar Links:

http://www.pixelquelle.de/

http://www.pixelbag.de/

http://creative.gettyimages.com/source/home/home.aspx

http://www.freeimages.co.uk/

http://www.dieblen.de/

http://www.photocase.de/

 Bei einigen musst du dich kostenlos anmelden. Kann dir leider allerdings nicht sagen ob was passendes dabei ist. 


 Gruß


----------



## holzoepfael (14. Mai 2005)

Zu diesem Thema habe ich auf http://www.sxc.hu einiges gefunden...
-> Kostenlose Anmeldung jedoch erforderlich!


----------

